# Postfix problems



## millionaire_mind (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm having a heck of a time trying to get my virtual domain emails to work.

The error in maillog is:

```
Mar 31 09:19:35 216-55-161-147 postfix/smtpd[46230]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from fk-out-0910.domain2.com[209.85.128.190]: 554 5.
7.1 <derek@domain1.com>: Relay access denied; from=<hrolsons@domain2.com> to=<derek@domain1.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<fk-out-
0910.domain2.com>
```
Here is my postconf -n

```
216-55-161-147# postconf -n
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
html_directory = no
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
mynetworks_style = host
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = no
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
transport_maps = hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/transport
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
216-55-161-147#
```
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Derek


----------



## millionaire_mind (Mar 31, 2009)

*New info*

New postconf after making some chages:

```
216-55-161-147# postconf -n
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
home_mailbox = Maildir/
html_directory = no
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = no
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_password_maps = /usr/local/etc/sasldb2
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated        permit mynetworks       reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $mydomain
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
transport_maps = hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/transport
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
216-55-161-147#
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 1, 2009)

Unless I'm missing something, I don't really see any configuration for virtual domains -- Have you been following a guide from the net?
In other words, how exactly did you configure virtual domains?



> Last edited by DutchDaemon; March 31st, 2009 at 20:58. Reason: added CODE tags AGAIN - use them!



+1
This makes posts _so_ must more readable.
Thanks.


----------



## rbelk (Apr 2, 2009)

Try this. Add your Virtual Domain in the "mydestination =" line of main.cf and see if that works.


----------

